# Grooming Sandy



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pictures of "how to groom your golden". Thanks for sharing!

Have to add I wondered about those tiny black skies on the first pictures LOL, then I realized I REALLY need new glasses.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Great job! Thanks for sharing! Bailey loves a good bath (even to the point of crashing MY shower one day while I was in it!) but always looks SOOOOO defeated when you take her picture all sudsy. Bailey is possibly a little drama queen though  

Sandy looks amazing!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh sweet pea, you look awesome!!! Thanks for sharing.... A beauty for sure!!!!:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Nash666 said:


> A beauty for sure!!!!


Thanks everybody for the kind words. She really is a pretty Golden. She is out of our first ever litter (under the guidance/mentorship of a couple well know Golden breeder/handlers). 
These pictures were taken while I was at the kennel of a handler/breeder. I don't want to mention the persons name, but you would likely know this person if you are involved in the Golden show world. I've been going to this person taking show grooming classes. It sure is an art. Pretty amazing.

This person said they could 'finish' Sandy quickly. I would do it (i.e. have the person show Sandy) if I had the money. Even showing her myself would be too much money. 
LJack recently said in another post "Most handlers will estimate 1000 per point in expenses on a well made dog. That translates to $15,000.". That's what I've learned elsewhere too. 

So, I don't think I'll be showing her. I just like to keep my Goldens trimmed up and looking nice. 

I'm lucky living in this part of Ohio as there are a number of top notch Golden people a short drive away and they are very knowledgeable and helpful people. Kinda like this forum; lots of helpful people. 

Thanks!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Great job, looks wonderful! Which stripping tool did you use for the ears? I have a hairy beast and know I need one but not sure which one to purchase.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have a Metro dryer, it got me through a lot of dog shows! I liked that it wasn't as powerful. 

Good for you for leaving the whiskers on! I showed my girl that way. 

The best place to groom I found was outside. I took my grooming table and arm into the front yard. My hose is warm, not cold water. So I would put my dogs on the grooming table one by one, wash them and blow them out in the yard. Way better than in the garage getting fur all over. I think it was also entertainment for the neighbors as they walked or drove past.

Have fun with your girl, I hope you do well in the show ring!


----------



## Dmlambeck (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures. Sandy is a beauty. I was just watching YouTube videos last night about grooming Goldens and thought I may need to learn from someone in person, as you are doing (although some videos were helpful).


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

She is a beauty! I love wet dog photos - they always look so chagrined lol!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Just one of those wooden handled ones with the small blades. But on the ears, thinning shears were mostly used. Not the stripping tool.

Thanks.




puddles everywhere said:


> Great job, looks wonderful! Which stripping tool did you use for the ears? I have a hairy beast and know I need one but not sure which one to purchase.


----------

